# Which Malt For A Toffee Taste



## melinda (26/7/10)

G'day Men,
I tasted a Barons ESB on the weekend. It had a caramel colour and a nice toffee like taste. I was wondering what malt was best for delivering this flavour?
Thanks in advance
Cadbury


----------



## dicko (26/7/10)

cadbury said:


> G'day Men,
> I tasted a Barons ESB on the weekend. It had a caramel colour and a nice toffee like taste. I was wondering what malt was best for delivering this flavour?
> Thanks in advance
> Cadbury



Hi cadbury,

Some of your medium and dark crystals give that toffee taste.
Click on the link and have a read of the specs on that variety.
A lot of english beers have a medium to dark crystal to give that taste.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=779

Cheers


----------



## benno1973 (26/7/10)

I find caramalt gives a very caramelly toffee flavour.


----------



## Muggus (26/7/10)

cadbury said:


> G'day Men,
> I tasted a Barons ESB on the weekend. It had a caramel colour and a nice toffee like taste. I was wondering what malt was best for delivering this flavour?
> Thanks in advance
> Cadbury


There's quite a few different options for "toffee" flavour in beer.
It really depends on what degree of caramelisation you're looking for.
On a recent trip to the local homebrew shop I had a taste of various Crystal malts, just to get an idea of how they differed...suprising how different each is...ranging from golden syrup to hard toffee candy to rich burnt caramal with the dark crystals, and a few of the German "Cara" malts that can even taste a bit fruity.
If you get a chance, see if you can chew on a couple before purchasing...narrow down that flavour.


----------



## melinda (26/7/10)

Great, thanks fellas, I'll check it out
Cadbury


----------



## Fourstar (26/7/10)

JW Crystal (30L) or Bairds medium for deeper caramel


----------



## Nick JD (26/7/10)

Bucketloads of Caramunich.


----------



## clay (26/7/10)

Ive got a beer on tap now with 20% Carared. Tastes very caramel like.


----------

